# Carley & Harley.



## Jynxie (Mar 18, 2011)

I hope you will like my blog. It will mostly be all about Harley and his adventures. I will keep it updated with lots of pictures as he grows up.

But first I will introduce you to me and my family. :3

Well this is what I look like.  I adore animals and I would love to work with them someday. I work part time at an animal hospital (mostly cleaning though).







This is my boyfriend Stephen, we haved lived together for almost two years now. He is my best friend and we get along great. He also loves animals (a must if you are with me!)






This is one of my best friends... Jynx. She is going to be two this April though I do not want to believe it. She is a great dog, she is smart yet goofy. She is my big baby. This picture was from her first birthday.






I have two snakes, they are cornsnakes. Their names are Skully (red one aka Amel) and Chaos ( dark one aka Okeetee).






And my green spotted puffer - Puff Puff.






LAST BUT NO LEAST... HARLEY. :3 My male harlequin holland lop. I love this little guy.

















Harley had a rough start to say the least, but lets start with how I got him.

I decided I wanted a bunny when I was working and this broken black mini lop came into my work. (I work at a veterinary hospital). He was the sweetest thing. The poor guy had walking dandruff mites. He licked my fingers and let me pet him over and over. He did not even care when I had to do some skin scraps, he just sat therenice and continued to let me pet him later on. 

I could not get bunnies out of my mind since then... I researched and researched and I thought I wanted a lionhead. I tried contacting some breeders they all either lived in Ottawa (way too far) or they would not have any available until May - June.I was getting really discouraged. 

I noticed I was always smiling at the lop pictures on this website and then I read about the Holland lop. I was hooked. I read how they are usually full of energy and a lot of them did not mind being pet or cuddled. Plus they are adorable, I personally think these must be the cutest bunnies on the planet.

I spoke to a few breeders, and I was thinking that I wanted to show... But after all I read about showing and me not having a car... I thought it might have been too difficult. 

So I spoke to a woman who lived about 2 hours away, long story short she had some young boys for sale. She was recommended by a lot of holland lop breeders in the area who said they would not have anything available for awhile so I asked my mom to drive me. She agreed and we went to meet her.

Her babies were six weeks old, she assured me they were okay to leave their mother at this point. I got to choose between 3 boys. A harlequin, a chocolate (I think, he was all brown) and then a fuzzy was in a different litter of hollands and he sneaked in. I choose Harley, he was adorable with his harlequin pattern. My boyfriend really liked his pattern too.

Once we left Stephen (my boyfriend) said lets name him Harley! I gave him a weird look since it is only one letter off my name... But he was so proud of himself for picking it. He said it was because he had a Harlequin pattern. He even told me he did not want to say it in front of the breeder incase she steals it... LOL. So I let him name him Harley, I have always named all the animals so I guess he could name one. haha. Plus it is pretty cute.

Harley when he got home and checking out his new place. :3


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 18, 2011)

Great start to the blog! You have such a cute family!


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks you. 
I find them quite cute myself too. :3

----

So to move along in our story... Harley was great his first two days. He was my little poop machine, he loved to eat his food, loved exploring and adored peeing on his Daddy haha!

I was already getting so attached to this guy. He loved being cuddled and he even kissed me a few times already. I thought to myself that bonding was going to be easy with this little guy.

Then on Tuesday... My heart sunk.
Diarrhea... Everywhere.

Both my breeder and info on here said... Diarrhea would kill him. My breeder even said that bunnies that got diarrhea would be dead by morning. 

I cried... I cried hard.
Stephen kept saying that he would be okay, and not to worry. 

I am really glad I took him to the vet or I might not have my little guy today.
We rushed him to the vet, stinky and all.
(I did not take any pictures, do not worry!) 

We were at the vets for over 2 hours, and it cost us more then 200 dollars. He got fluid therapy (solid water shots), critcal care, a wellness check up and weighed. I believe it was 420 grams he weighed. We were also told to get him some pedilyte (baby gaterade is what I like to call it haha)

My vet said he was dehydrated and underweight. I was so worried that I was going to lose my little guy.

I made a thread on RO (as you know) and you guys helped me out a lot. With your advice and sweet words (thank you again! Big thanks to Tinysmom for talking to me on the phone as well.)

He really enjoyed his critical care and I fed him every 2 - 3 hours during the day. 

Every morning I would ask Stephen to check on Harley... I did not want to find my little guy dead. BUT... He was awake each and every time! I was thrilled when he survived his first night.

Then he would not poop... The vets where I worked wanted me to bring him in for a thousand tests... I could not afford if after the 200 dollar bill the day before (not to mention I had just bought him, cage, food, ect... a few days earlier! I thought I was going to lose the guy and it would be my fault for not having the money...)

Then I got some advice. I did this.. and viola! Poop EVERYWHERE.
I never thought I would cry over poop... But I did. I was so happy and relieved. :3

Who knows if it was the advice given, or if it was just his time to finally poop. I really appreciate your suggest by the way. (Removing what it was from my blog since there is some debate that it could do more harm then good sometimes, no offence!)

My poop machine is back to normal now. :3 and pooping like a man man. He is also quite the binky machine! I love this little guy so much, he is my big baby and I am glad to still have him in my life.

By the way, he is still happily peeing on his Daddy haha!





Here is Harley thanking the members of RO for helping save his life. :3


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 18, 2011)

I love the harlequin pattern and used to breed harlequin colored lionheads. 

Here are a couple pics of Miss Bea...my main harlequin herd doe.











Personally, I think the harlequin pattern gets prettier as they get older...


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 18, 2011)

She is really gorgeous.

I was thinking his pattern would dull down after molt, I am excited to see what he looks like when he is older then.


----------



## tristaw. (Mar 18, 2011)

Harley is beautiful! I love the start to your blog and can't wait to read more.


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you!

Tomorrow I am taking a trip to petsmart.
Going to get Harley a new toy or two... :3 

I'll probably bring Jynx since I feel Harley might be too young to come with me (any opinions on this?) I would like to socialize him in other places eventually though.

He's been out for a few hours tonight and he loves to binky.

I was also holding him earlier and petting him... I could 'feel' him purring then he fell asleep. So cute!

:3 Love my Harley.


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 18, 2011)

Daddy got pee'd on again! 

Whoops, hehe.


----------



## Yield (Mar 18, 2011)

[align=center]Aww, I love your blog, Harley is so cute. I'm glad he is okay! Looking forward to more pictures and updates! =)


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you :3

---
So Me and Stephen were at two different pet stores today, LOL.First we went to petsmart, and then we went to PJs at the mall.

We got two new toys for Harley, a proper kitty litter box and proper house (not the cardboard temporary ones I had made).

Didn't bring Jynx or Harley to petsmart, we thought it would be quicker if we just went ourselves. I would like to bring Harley in the future though.

There was a HUGE great dane at petsmart... I have seen a lot of great danes... Never have I seen one this big, it looked like a giant cow.

Anyways here are some pictures of Harley's new things. :3





Rabbit/carrot chewy thing and a grass ball with a bell inside.





Everything he got today.









Checking out the new toy, so far he doesn't seem very interested in them.


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 19, 2011)

I didn't tell you about the ferret at PJs today...

My family used to own ferrets, they were mine but I was young and my mom bought everything for them so technically they were the family's ferrets... Anyways, not the point.

So I had Slinky and Meeca. Slinky was awesome, he was friendly, he loved to cuddle and get kisses. He was just overall awesome. He bit me once on our first day together (realized it hurt me) and he never did it again.

Meeca was different... She liked to nip a lot, she bit everyone until they got used to them. I got a few nasty bites off this girl...

But the ferret today... I swear... He was evil. I got... Attacked. No joke, attacked.

Stephen was petting him and I went over and let him smell me, all of a sudden he lunged. He grabbed my fingers between his teeth and was pretty much trying to kill me. There was blood everywhere. It went on for over a minute because we couldn't get him off me.

I tried getting him off with my other hand, and he switched to this hand... Now there is blood everywhere on THIS hand. My boyfriend was trying to get his mouth of me while the pet store employees yelled for more people (yes, there was an audience... Yes, it was embarassing!)

Broken skin all over my fingers now, and 'battle wounds' the people at the pet store just looked at me like ".... uh...you're bleeding everywhere... are you okay?"

I said "yep, owned ferrets before..."
As soon as I was out of sight, I cried a bit to be honest.

I was bleeding everywhere (all over my hands/arms). Even when I got bit by a rottie when I was a kid it wasn't this bad (he at least didn't break skin! haha)

I was in shock, and it really bothered me how much damaged this ferret did and I never knew they could bite like that even after owning a ferret we thought had a mean streak.

My boyfriend really likes ferrets and he wants one in the future... But I'm worried now. I know I had awesome ferrets in the past... But man did it hurt (still does a little)... I think I'll get over it, I mean I like rotties now.

I know I shouldn't think that ferrets in general are mean. But I won't be touching ferrets any time soon.


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 19, 2011)

If you look at my index finger on that last pictures (more on the last one)... You can see some of my battle wounds (not much but you can see the broken/red skin a bit). Haha.


----------



## Yield (Mar 19, 2011)

[align=center]Owww! I can see it and that looks painful! 

Ferrets seem cool (but scary now lol) but I never wanted one and now I don't want one even more! XD


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 19, 2011)

I used to LOVE ferrets, they're tons of fun (when friendly! LOL) They also cluck, and jump sideways, plus like to steal your things which is entertaining. 

Just... This one.
This one was just plain evil!

I know Stephen really wants one in the future, just it better be friendly and never bite me! 

I'm kind of nervous that someone is going to bring one into the vet office I work and it's going to attack me again. ): 

I just need to get over it, I think I'm just shocked how much it made me bleed. My whole hand was throbbing for about two hours after too.


----------



## Yield (Mar 20, 2011)

[align=center]Yeah, they're super cute! I've pet some, and my aunt used to have some, I remember holding one.

Yeah, I see that... lol hopefully you'll find one that's really nice =) I hope that they don't bring in an evil ferret =(

Yeah, that's how I was when I was going to get my first rabbits. The first one I was gunna get (a probably 8 lb standard rex) lunged at me and it scared the CRAP outta me! And then the 3rd one I was gunna get (tortoiseshell-colored mini-lop) nipped me REALLY hard! So I was pretty freaked out, but I got over it XD =) Took me a little while- cause I was really nervous with buns at first after that. XP


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 20, 2011)

Good thing you got over it with buns, or you wouldn't have your adorable rabbits. :3

I can't imagine Harley lunging at me. haha, I would just be like "what are you doing Harley, you're so small you fit into my hand!"

---

Going to see that new movie Battle: Los Angeles today.
I love movies that have aliens or diseases taking over human kind. I'm so strange.

Probably get Wendies too.


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 20, 2011)

Harley got another new toy today 
It's a dog toy (shhh don't tell him) but anyways it's a bunny. Kinda realistic looking... Kinda.

He didn't seem to care too much, he sniffed it and I was trying to make it jump like him - I don't think he was impressed haha.

That Battle: Los Angeles movie was really awesome. I loved it. It was full of action/suspense and I cried in it (I cry a lot if you haven't noticed!) haha.

Tried to introduce Harley to my other pets... They seem dangerously interested in him, which sucks because I would love to be able to take him into the living room. 

I just realized I never introduced you to my cat... whoops.
Well, I have a tortoise shell cat. Her name is Duckie.

She's not much of a cuddle cat and she really only pays attention to us when she's hungry or in the kitchen. Sometimes she'll come sit on you - but not for long. 

She hangs out mostly in the kitchen and will meow at you when you when you come in until you pet her a bit or fill up her bowl. 

She eats a ton but she's not huge. She's kinda... chubby/flabby it's weird. She looks as if she was a cat that had kittens, but I have had her since she was 8 weeks and she's never even seen a male cat since she's been with us. 

Anyways, here is her picture. I think she's gorgeous, some people think she's weird looking.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 20, 2011)

I am glad Harley is ok. Hope your hands heal quickly.


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you.  He's doing great now.

My hands are... Still sore when they touch anything, but they should heal up soon. Thanks again.


----------



## Yield (Mar 20, 2011)

[align=center]Sounds like a good movie! =O I went and saw Beastly today. That was SOOOOO good. I went and bought the book as well =D

Cute cat! <3 I love tortoiseshell cats =)


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you. 

and I've never heard of that movie, I'll look into it. I am always love going to the movies, plus I like movies that are books too so I can read/watch both.


----------



## Yield (Mar 20, 2011)

[align=center]You're welcome =)

It has Alex Pettyfer and Vanessa Hudgens in it. It's really really good, I was impressed. Oh, it also has Mary-kate Olsen! I was really impressed with the part she played =)


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh neat, I will deff have to look into this and see if it's playing around here. It wasn't where I was yesterday.

--

Well, March break is over. 
Back to college every morning until summer.

I also really need to work on my veterinary terminology course (that is what sucks with online, you forget about it a lot haha) I still have until Friday, but I'll probably try and get it done today once I come home.

Yesterday I was talking to a friend on facebook while Harley was hoping around... 

I guess I wasn't paying enough attention to him because he came over to me and looked at me like he was saying "MOM... pet me!" I gave him a couple pets and continued talking.

Then he started nudging me... I petted him a bit more.

Then I got a lick... So I picked him up and gave him a hug and a snuggle and put him back down.

Then he learned how to dig into my leg, ouch. I was getting the feeling I wasn't allowed to talk anymore, so I started to say goodbye.

I guess I was taking too long since then he jumped onto me and was like "MOM, PET ME NOW!"

He is such a little bugger. Love him though, it was cute.
Stephen laughed and called him a big suck. 

He just loves to sit and be pet and cuddled. So cuteee.


----------



## tristaw. (Mar 21, 2011)

Lops have a way about them. I suppose they all do but I am so in love with lops. They are like little puppies and I find them so attention seeking. I LOVE that! I've had two and it is definitely my breed of choice. I love my Flemmie too but lops?? omg, those hanging down ears and that play with me attitude. :heartbeat:


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 21, 2011)

That is exactly it, he's like... a little puppy dog. :3
Always getting into trouble and getting out of it with his cuteness. Plus always wanting attention. 

---

Reading a post in the health section really made me realize how lucky I was that Harley survived his first night of diarrhea. It's so deadly.

Even though it cost a decent amount of money, I am so glad I went to the vet. I'm glad he's still with us.

Thanks to everyone again, and thank you to whoever was watching down on my Harley.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 22, 2011)

*Jynxie wrote: *


> I guess I wasn't paying enough attention to him because he came over to me and looked at me like he was saying "MOM... pet me!" I gave him a couple pets and continued talking.
> 
> Then he started nudging me... I petted him a bit more.
> 
> ...


When my flemmies and e-lops knudge its a nudge. Bunny's know how to work their slaves for pets.


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 23, 2011)

haha yes.

--

So much snow, it's everywhere!
It's been so nice lately, dry and sunny... I wake up today and it's snowing blegh...
Now there is tons of it outside, at least Jynx likes it.

I did a vet terminology test today, 100% woo hoo.
This is the best mark I've gotten so far.
Usually it's low to mid ninties. So I am quite happy.

I did a math test in my college class yesterday too, I get my mark tomorrow.
I think that one should be mid nineties too, which is awesome.

My work closed early today (veterinary hospital) due to the snow so I didn't have to go in today which was good since the snow is terrible. 

Harley's good still pooping tons and he's been doing a lot better. He's getting so big! I'll have to take some updated pictures for you soon ... I don't have a lot of pictures on my blog yet either.


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 24, 2011)

I got my math test mark back, 96%. Woo Hoo.
I'm also 1/3 done my math course at college, which is awesome. I have a 96% average now.

I checked my average for my vet terminology course just now, and I have 98% on that one. :3

I also only have one more assignment + my exam in April to go. Yay. Though I'm so nervous about exams, I freeze up. 

My parents are making me a special dinner tonight though, and my mom said she'd get me a gift. I hope it's the stuffed bunny rabbit that looks like Harley. :3

I'm so proud of myself. I was a dumb kid and dropped out of high school in grade 10. I just stopped going completely or skipped my classes. 
I even failed one class in grade nine and the rest I had 50 - 60% in them. My tests were NEVER 90% + ... Sometimes they were as low as 30% especially math!

I was out of school for 2 years, but in the end it really smartened me up since I realized... I don't like working without an education. The jobs are few and far between, they're low paying and they're well... Suck. 

This is why I'm taking a math course in college now, so that I can get into the animal care and vet technician programs at the college I'm attending. After my math course I'm going to have to take biology and chemistry (already did english). I might also take a computer class too.

I'm just glad I smartened up now and not in my mid 20's or later. I'm only going to be 18 this year, so I think I'm still okay. I'm going to try and apply for animal care for the winter semester 2011/2012.


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 27, 2011)

I have found Harley's favourite "toy"... LOL.

Well, I had just gotten back from the store and I was opening my stuff and let Harley come out. I put the small plastic bag to the side and Harley came over and tried to nibble on it. 

I was like "no, no, no, no Harley, that's not for you" and pulled it away.

He chased it! I started playing with him with it and he kept chasing it. He'd run top speed and try and get it and then when I would let him see it he would lick it and give me this look like "do it again!' so we played with this for quite some time it was hilarious. He would even jump over things chasing it.

Later we crumpled the bag into a ball and I put it infront of him and he'd run around pushing it LOL.

He even went inside and sat in it when it was open. (Head out of the bag!)

I've bought this guy toys which he could care less about... Give him a bag and it's hours of entertainment. Sounds like kids! LOL.


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 27, 2011)

Took some new pictures of Harley this morning he's getting so big - warning pee colored feed ahead - 

I seriously wish he came litter trained, or at least litter trained himself like everyone elses buns. D:

He's so cute though, even if he does have pee stained feeties.


----------



## Yield (Mar 27, 2011)

[align=center]Awww I love the last picture! His fur is so FLUFFY! He's got that 'baby face' too =D

That's funny about the bag by the way XD I think that's funny when bunnies chase things. I saw a video a while back of a English lop bunny chasing a sock. Looked like a DOG! XD


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG - he's so adorable. He really is.

I find my "kids" love the free stuff too better than most toys. They love to sleep in "tunnels" made out of empty oatmeal containers. Give 'em an empty toilet paper roll stuffed with hay and they're happy for hours. They also love to tear up paper - any paper.

I'm really proud of you for some of the decisions you've made. Hey - you're only 18 - in college - taking courses. You're ahead of your peers if you ask me - especially in the maturity level!


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 27, 2011)

It really was like he was a dog haha, it was so funny. I never thought a bunny would have so much personality. Also I think Harley is molting (do they do it this early? Because he's shedding white fluff and I think that is why he looks so fluffy haha.

Also thank you Peg, I really, really appreciate it. I like to think I'm doing well. My animals keep me sane. 
I will also have to give him a paper towel roll with hay, I know my dog likes those LOL. I have to pick them up all the time since she'll steal them out of the waste basket haha. So I don't doubt my trouble maker Harley would love them!


----------



## Yield (Mar 27, 2011)

[align=center]Yeah, I'm pretty sure they can molt whenever... XD I pull out my bunnies' molting fur. I heard it's better. XP My bunnies REALLY molt. Like intensely (Sabriel and Silas mostly)... imagine three molting/shedding buns in your room.. XD!

Yeah, my aunt didn't know bunnies had so much personality either, but they do!


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 27, 2011)

LOL, I do that to Jynx (pull out shedding hair) she doesn't like it too much though  She likes her furminator though.

Do you know if I'd be able to use my furminator on him? It's a shedding brush. I have the dog one, and I've heard of people using the furminators on their buns. Should I get a cat one for him instead if I can use it on him?


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 29, 2011)

We use the Furminator on our, just don't push too hard or overdo it, I've heard that some people make bald spots because they just keep going with it O.O I'm not really sure what type ours is.

Harley is just adorable, I love reading about him


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 29, 2011)

Okay sounds good. I know we have a big dog one. But I think they're all similar or the same other then the size.

We use the dog one on the cat no problem, so I think we'll be okay to use it on Harley. We just won't brush him tons like we would Jynx.

Also thank you


----------



## Yield (Mar 29, 2011)

[align=center]I use a furminator too =) Works wonders sometimes... others it doesn't! Prepare for static-y fur (maybe!) We had used it for our dogs but now it's in MY room for my bunbuns XD


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 30, 2011)

zZzzzZZzzzZ...

Last night I was having a dream that something was running all over me. I could feel it running back and forth down near my toes back to my chest...

Then I feel something plop onto my face and sharp little nails. I wake up have a sleep and look to see what happened... IT WAS HARLEY. 

I then go "Stephen, Stephen... Harley got out!" He's like "Whaaaa?" ZzZzzZz...

I put him back in his cage and actually LOCKED the door this time. I always kept it unlocked (sliding door) since I had seen him try and open it before with no sucess. The woman at the petstore also said that he probably wouldn't learn how to open it anyways...

Well... That was dumb of me to listen.

His cage will be locked from now on.. LOL.
I've checked all the wires around where he was, nothing chewed which is good.

He also didn't make a mess either. I'm not seeing any poops - nothing. Which is also good.

I guess he was just binkying up a storm... All over ME! haha.

Little stinker.


----------



## Yield (Mar 30, 2011)

[align=center]Awwww that's so cute! =))
When Solara got out, she chewed my mp3 cord >_>;;


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 30, 2011)

He is a very cute bun, just want to rub that fluffy tummy.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, and yes Harley already likes the chew wires.
We have already had to get a new keyboard, LOL.
Good thing it wasn't an expensive fancy keyboard!

And he's a fluff ball, I swear he's getting fluffier. haha.

--

Last night Harley was CRAZY.
He likes to be cheered on, I think he thinks he's a famous athlete or something lol.

When you go "Go Harley, it's your birthday", "Jump, Jump... Jump around!" or really... Just cheering anything in general he goes BINKY CRAZY.

He must have been non stop binkying for 25 - 30 minutes last night. We just kept cheering him on and he LOVES when you say his name haha. He was jumping and running everywhere, he even jumped on his Daddies head haha.

He tripped a few times too since he was running and jumping so fast haha.

I think he'd be awesome at that bunny agility, he loves jumping over my legs and he gets some height for such a tiny bun.

It was seriously so cute. I should have videotaped it... So adorable.


----------



## hln917 (Apr 1, 2011)

I love reading about Harley! I'm glad he's better now. Hope you get to video tape his next binky session!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh he is so cute and fuzzy even with the pee feets. He is getting so big but still so cute. Fraggles also loved plastic bags as a baby. But I had to take them after she tried eating one. Now she is fat and lazy.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 7, 2011)

haha thanks!

I keep forgetting to film his binkies! I'm usually just get so caught up watching and laughing at him LOL.


So I have some marks I haven't shared with you lately. :3 100% on math tests x 2 ... and my last vet terminology mark was a 97% wooooo.

Now I just need to have a three hour vet terminology exam. OH JOY. LOL hahaha.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 7, 2011)

Are bunnies allowed to go outside in the grass at 9 weeks?

I want to get him a leash and collar (though Stephen thinks I'm crazy) and let him check out the grass and stuff.

I'm worried about parasites and fleas though.
I have a balcony where he could check it out, but no grass or anything.

Opinions?


----------



## BaileysMom (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm not sure if he can go out in the grass yet or not, but if this is something you plan to do eventually I would still get the leash collar/harness and get him use to it now even if he can't go outside.
Harley is just absolutely adorable.


----------



## Vvvvvv (Apr 7, 2011)

Love your blog Carley.  I'll have to follow your example one day and start my own.

Just wondering, but what breeder did you end up getting little Harley from? The breeder I got Scotch from last year seems to have completely disappeared from the internet (she was about to have her first baby, so that's probably why), and I'm having trouble finding another close by.

I don't know about letting Harley outside on the grass while he's so tiny. It's probably just fine, but I tend to be on the overly cautious side when rabbits are so young. On the other hand, I can't find anything online saying it's a bad idea and I sure can't complain about the weather today. ...Knock on wood. 

As for balconies, it depends. Does it have gaps where the rabbit could possibly fall off or is it completely enclosed? You wouldn't think a rabbit would ever jump off, but Toki once did a nose dive off my 10 feet high balcony and landed face first into the concrete floor below. That's a bit of a story though, so maybe I'll save it for my blog, haha.


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 7, 2011)

We always let our bunnies run around outside from the time we got them which was around 2 months, they should be fine as long as you know not to let them eat poisonous plants or where a predator can get them. Our bunnies love it, even when they're babies!


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 7, 2011)

I'll PM you the breeder/website.

Oh, I didn't mean let him roam around on the balcony, more like sit outside with him. I feel bad for him always being inside. Or have him on a leash on the balcony. :3

I think I'm going to get him a leash. So he can get used to it, and maybe I'll take him out in another week - just incase. 

Is there anything poisonious to look out for in particular? I believe there is just grass out in the park I was going to bring him, with dandilions when it warms up a bit more.

Also thanks for the nice comments, I appreciate it. 
I would love to see more blogs from the start, so I love when people start new ones. It's so hard to keep up to blogs that have been going for awhile.


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 8, 2011)

Ummm I can't really tell you any right off the bat, you might need to just look up a list of plants. We always let our buns just have free reign of the fenced in yard and they eat all the weeds and grass and have had no problems... but I'm in south Alabama and you're in Canada so I can't really compare plantlife! XD


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't think we have much tbh.

Mostly just grass LOL.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 9, 2011)

Adding some pink to my hair. :3


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 10, 2011)

He should be fine then  And cool! Pictures!


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 11, 2011)

Like reading your blog  Harley is adorable.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 11, 2011)

Be careful - some parks treat their grass and stuff with pesticides....


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 11, 2011)

I live next to this park and they don't use pesticides I'm sure of it. It's hard enough for them to even cut the grass every 2 weeks LOL. 

Also thanks everyone.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 12, 2011)

Yesterday it was my Jynxers birthday. She turned two. She got a big bone and a toy hedgehog that squeaks. She ate her bone already, pretty much only took 40 minutes and she loves her hedgehog.

I didn't go as far out as last year. I don't think she cared though. Last year we had party hats, I made a doggy cake with peanut butter and stuff. She had a tshirt that said "It's my birthday, LETS PAWTY!" and toys and bones LOL. I would have made her wear the shirt but she wrecked it at the dog park later on in that day.

Anyways... I'm not happy about her getting older.
Even though she's only two, I know five is coming... Five is usually when you'll be noticing hip displasia and such, plus coming into their senior years. I know a lot of GSD's that have died from bloat around 5 also. ): 


Also here is a picture of my pink hair. :3







I have some pictures of Harley I'm going to need to upload later, on the wrong computer to do it right now.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 12, 2011)

Cute pink


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 12, 2011)

Oooh I like the pink! I'm thinking about doing pink in my hair for the summer.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks guys.

I really like it, it's really bright.
and when it starts to fade it turns a light pink which is also cute.

It's also vegan and just a stain, so it doesn't wreck your hair. Manic panic (the amplified version) is the brand. It also glows in black light LOL.


----------



## Yield (Apr 12, 2011)

[align=center]The pink looks great 8D!


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 15, 2011)

Did a super clean of Harley's cage tonight. I cleaned it in the bathtub LOL.

We're having a apartment inspection on Wednesday, I'm nervous that they're not going to be happy about Harley.

We're allowed pets, and I don't think we have to let them know about each one... But after reading some of the recent posts about apartments telling people to get rid of their animals... I'm nervous about what they'll say.

Either way, I won't be getting rid of him. I'd move before I'd let someone tell me to get rid of my pets tbh. 
Plus he's a caged animal and we're allowed pets. If they tell me to get rid of him, I'll just move him to my friends for a day and have them reinspect 

I will be hiding my snakes though, just to avoid problems due to them. -whistles-

Anyways, white vinegar is amazing.
I was having a really, REALLY hard time to get the pee stains out of the grid on the bottom Harley's cage. Like it would just look dirty in the edges. Put some vinegar on it... BAM all gone. 

Got a new computer today, can you believe I'm a WoW player? haha, well yeah I got a new computer mostly to play WoW since it's hard to play on a netbook. Looks good so far, I only had to pay 249 for it since it's refurbished.

Also here is a pictures I took today. (You can see how big Harley is getting in one picture for sure, he is also darkening with the molt he's going through!)



















Also right before I went computer shopping, I'm such a nerd. (Still got my pink!)


----------



## Yield (Apr 16, 2011)

[align=center]I can't get over how cute Harley is <3 Ahhh! Love the third picture down 8D

You're very pretty <3


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you, and thank you :3
I can't believe how big he's getting


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 16, 2011)

awwww, the little guy is growing up so fast


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 17, 2011)

Gosh he is growing up fast! He still is freakin' adorable. And I still love the pink <3 I can't wait to get pink in my hair for the summer.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

Harley was a pain in the butt today.
It was five AM and Harley decided it was time to train for the olympics. He was jumping/running all over his cage.

Woke me up thats for sure.

He's done it before, but lately it's happening more often. Any advice? Would putting a blanket over part of the cage help kinda like birds?

I need my sleep, I have an exam on Wednesday. D:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 18, 2011)

Do you talk to him or respond in any way? That will just make it worse. Becky learned quickly that no matter how much noise she made there was no breakfast or playing until the allarm went off. Now she stays quiet until she hears the music.

The blanket may help so she has less light to get her going.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 18, 2011)

This morning I did respond it was like a groaning 'Harley, shhhh' haha. I was half asleep. I might try the blanket.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 19, 2011)

Vet terminology exam tomorrow...
It's going to be three hours long, and even after all my studying... I don't feel ready for it.

This is going to be a really hard exam, there are just so many things I have to memorize and I am TERRIBLE at rememebering things. Once I hit exams they usually fly out of my head and I'm worried.

I really don't think I'll be able to keep my 98% average. I'm hoping I can at least stay in the 80s.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't think I did very good on my exam. I blanked, and I couldn't remember anything. All those hours studying... And I couldn't remember anything. 

It took me over 15 minutes to even remember what a ultrasound was called ): When I could remember it any other time.

Don't even mention the words that were mildly difficult to remember on a normal day. Those... I would have died if my life was depended on it.

I'm really just hoping I passed now ):


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 20, 2011)

Hopefully it wasn't as bad as you think. Just give Harley a squeeze and you will feel better.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 20, 2011)

Went to the lindors factory and bought lots of cheap lindor lindt chocolate. 

I also got some craisons, do you think Harley could have one or two?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 20, 2011)

As long as you don't give him too many and there are no addatives, then sure. I get drried banana chips and cranberries for my kids from the health food store. They love them! Lots of sugar though so they are a special treat. 

I love chocolate. Shouldn't have dairy, but I still eat it sometimes.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 20, 2011)

I love chocolate, but I haven't been eating it very often.
I love lindt chocolate though, I can't help it haha.
I got a lot of cheap valentines day chocolate too, it was more then 75% off :3

Also good to know he can have one or two.
I was just nervous since the diarrhea he got when we first got him.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 20, 2011)

Start with just one to be on the safe side. Watch the poops for a couple days after just to make sure he's ok with them.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 20, 2011)

Alright sounds good :3


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks like Jynx is getting spayed in May.
I'm so worried due to her problems with the cone, I let the vet technicians know but I still feel like something bad is going to happen.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh and Harley didn't like craisens.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow, are you sure Harley is a bunny? LOL

A lot of bunns don't use the cone when they are spayed. Mine never bothered her incision. I think the cone adds more stress than they are worth personally. Has Jynx proven to be a stich chewer before?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 21, 2011)

You probably did better on your exam then you think. I remember some tests I thought I did poorly on, turned out to be pretty good.

I have a herd of craisins and banana chip addicts. Before I even open the craisin or bananacontainer they are making a racket.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm not sure why he didn't want them. ): He just sniffed and was like BLAH, I DON'T WANT THAT LETS RUN AROUND INSTEAD! 

Also Jynx is my dog. :3 She hurt her paw last year and we gave her the cone to keep away from the wound. She wouldn't eat, sleep, relax, or even drink after panting for HOURS. So we ended up having to retape the bandage every... 30 - 60 minutes ): So yeah she has a bit of a problem with leaving her wounds alone.

I'm worried, and I've mentioned it to the vet she said I could either go for a 24 hour vet or they'll try to calm her down there. I really doubt she'll calm down being away from me and having the cone. But it needs to get done.

Why it needs done asap is because she was playing with a male I thought was way to young to have those hormones (just turned 5 months) he might still might been too young for there to be any 'substance', but I don't want to take chances since they did lock together... 

So she's going to get an emergency spay because I didn't want puppies as she's not breed quality. The only reason she wasn't spayed was due to her anxiety and stress from the cone. This was also literally the ONE time I let her play with an unaltered male - shows me right?

Having a bad week for sure... 


Also thanks about the nice words about the exam. I won't know for 4 - 6 weeks... I hope you guys are right. I also love how long they make you suffer for your grades. LOL.

I'm also going to have to try banana chips with him.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 22, 2011)

This sounds weird, but you can put men's deoderant around the incision, not on, around. Dogs lick across wounds, so they hit the deoderant first. It tastes nasty so they stop licking. Sorry I got confused. I wondered when you got another bun. 

It is best to get the spay over with, it's better than dealing with puppies. Plus now you won't have to worry about lots of cancers.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, I'll try that one!

and yeah we've always wanted to get her spayed but we were worried how she'd do with her stress and the cone. But now we have no choice because I will not let my mistake cause more homeless and unwanted puppies.

I am also REALLY nervous about her being there all night because my grandmas dog almost bled to death for licking out his stiches over night since they didn't put the cone on him.

Jynx is going to freak with the cone on, but I made sure I told them not to leave her unprotected over night since I don't want the same thing that happened with my grandmas dog to happen with my Jynxers. So even if she is stressing... I want something on her.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 22, 2011)

Do they not have over night observation? That is one thing I really like about my vet, they have a tech on all night. I pay more, but that is great security.

As long as they know Jynx has a history they should use the cone. I wonder if she would do better with a mild sedation over night? There are basicly anti-anxiety drugs they can use to help.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 23, 2011)

I was thinking about the drugs too.
I'm just worried they're going to be ridiculously expensive.

Also no they don't have overnight observation. The only ones that have that here are emergency vets.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 25, 2011)

Any update on Jynx?


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh she won't be going for her 'emergency' spay until May 17th.

It was the soonest I could get it at this one vet and they said there would be no problem doing it at that stage (if she is pregnant)... I'm still a little worried though.

Not sure if she is pregnant, but still just incase and I needed to get it done anyways.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday to me!

Sorry I haven't updated you guys in awhile. I also have not posted any pictures later - sorry!

Harley is doing good. He's been TRYING to get into to chocolate - Don't worry I won't let him. But he'll literally follow me around with it LOL.

He's doing so good with litter training too!

Jynx seems fine, just saving up some money for her spay.

All the other animals are good too. :3


----------



## Yield (Apr 30, 2011)

[align=center]Looking forward to when you post pictures! I want pics of both Jynx AND Harley =)

Good luck with her spay by the way =) What kind of dog did Jynx.. do it with? XD just curious =O

That's cute ahout Harley following you for chocolate.. XD What a naughty bunny XD


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday!arty:My Birthday was yesterday, I had a great day. I hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Yield (Apr 30, 2011)

[align=center]OH MY GOD. I was responding, bout to say Happy Birthday, and then I got off track and babbled on Jynx and Harley XD... HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Yield (Apr 30, 2011)

[align=center]Drew this for you 






Sorry it's so big O_O

Harlequin is a HARD color to produce digitally. For my style of coloring at least. I hope you like it ^_^


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 1, 2011)

Your drawing is very cute and very good.


----------



## Jynxie (May 2, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I love the picture!! I really, really love it.
Thank you so much for the birthday wishes!

Also it was a white boxer..


----------



## Jynxie (May 2, 2011)

Made your picture my avatar! For some reason the background went black, still looks nice though. Only problem is you can't see your name. ):

Thank you again.


----------



## Jynxie (May 6, 2011)

Jynx went to the vet today, LOL.
She was getting her yearly check up and shots.

Well she made friends with a huge orange cat. I LOVE orange cats... The kitty I raised was an orange tabby, they're so pretty and underated.

ANYWAYS.
One of the vet technicians have a boxer Jynx DOES NOT like at all. I don't think he likes her either. Even when she was a young pup she didn't like him - it's weird, she likes everyone.

Well we go into the office and right away she was like "OH NO... I REMEMBER WHAT THIS IS!" and she tried to hide behind me. My vet is an awesome guy, he should be retired but he just loves his job too much. He really cares about his patients (he even did free minor surgery that I'm sure ANY other vet would make you pay for)... He also has a GSD. ;3

So my vet was saying to Jynx that what if a police shepherd saw her, they wouldn't be impressed of her being a wimp. He's just a funny old guy.

Well he got the first shot in... LOL.
Then all hell broke loose. Jynx was running/jumping/tripping... LOL it was a scene for sure.

I tried to hold her down the best I could while he put the second shot in and she kinda bolt jumped upwards... Bending the needle in the process... She's okay though 

She got a treat afterwards and her new rabies shot charm is a pretty green bell shape thing. haha.

Oh getting her spayed is going to be fun... LOL NOT.

--

News on getting her spayed, well I called to MAKE SURE that it was going to be 400 dollars. Well it wasn't. They forgot to mention that was BEFORE taxes and bloodwork. BLAH.

I almost cried on the phone - so stressed with money right now. So she spoke to the vet and did something they never let people do before - A PAYMENT PLAN, WOO.

It's not much, but it DOES help.
2/3 of the payment when we get it done (350) and then the 1/3 when the stitches come out in the next ten days (175).

I'm really happy they did that because we weren't even sure we'd have the 400. 350 is a lot better since i'm racing the clock trying to get the money in time and then we'd have another pay check inbetween.

I also have NEVER been to this vet, and I live in a different city, so I'm really impressed they let me do that. I guess my "I'm just trying to do the right thing of not brining unwanted puppies into the world - BUT IT'S SO HARD!" pushed her over the edge.

By the way, I'm a cry baby if you haven't noticed.

---

Now for the other pets...
Harley is great, and he's still my binky king. He's getting BIG.

My puffer fish died though ): He was a really cool fish. He wasn't like all my other fish tanks. He would follow your fingers around and he was trained to eat out of your hand... R.I.P. Puff Puff AKA Crunch ... blah I feel so lame for getting emotional over a fish, but he was a really wicked fish. >(^o^)< LOL yes, that is suppost to be a puffer fish. :3


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 13, 2011)

Hi Carley, how's Harley?

We need some updated photos.

Susan:biggrin:


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 13, 2011)

Wow, what a cool blog and adorable bunny! Can't believe I didn't bump into this place before.

Your pets are just gorgeous! I am so sorry to hear about Puff Puff. Maybe to everyone else he was "just a fish", but to you he was a member of the family and you loved him. A life is as important as someone makes it.

I hope everything is going well with you and your babies.


----------



## Jynxie (May 16, 2011)

Sorry I haven't updated you guys in awhile, lots of stuff going on recently. I will update you properly with pictures soon.

Jynx goes in for her spay tomorrow, I'm really nervous.
I hope everything is okay, I'm worried about her a lot.

Mostly her being there over night stressing out about her cone and being locked in a cage all by herself. ):

Turned out to be more expensive then we thought... 525 after taxes and everything. Ugh.

Anyways, keep Jynx in your head tomorrow and hope for an uneventful spay. Thanks.


----------



## Jynxie (May 16, 2011)

Oh yeah, Harley likes Banana. :3


----------



## Jynxie (May 17, 2011)

Well today is the big day, I hope everything goes alright.

Going to miss her a lot today...

I'll keep you updated once she's done later today, since they usually call and tell you how they did right?


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 17, 2011)

Whether they call you or not depends on the vet. I have always had to call myself, but they usually give me a time frame in which is the best to call them to see how the surgery went.


----------



## Jynxie (May 17, 2011)

Well I called at 4pm today, and she was doing good.

I feel... A little pushed though.
Like I wanted to know how everything went and they blew me off.
They also rushed me out the door when I dropped her off.

I just with they were a little more comforting.
I can't wait till I can pick her up tomorrow, I miss her.


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 17, 2011)

I have definitely noticed a significant decline in good bedside manner amongst both human doctors and veterinarians. It's really a shame. People shouldn't do these practices just for the paycheck, they should do it for the love of the job and the ability to deal with people in a friendly manner. It's very discomforting.

You'll have her back in your arms before you know it.


----------



## Jynxie (May 18, 2011)

I pick her up in 2 hours! WOO.


----------



## Jynxie (May 18, 2011)

Got my baby home now and she's doing good.
She isn't red or swollen, I still don't think I'd take another animal there due to the lack of compassion.
But they did do a good job, and she isn't stressing about her cone.

They DID do a free nail trim too and it's the BEST nail trim I have ever seen, I'm guessing they did them when she was out cold since she hates getting her nails cut and these look so good!

Here is a picture of my sad puppy and her new toy I got her for the surgery. His name is Bearychew LOL.


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 18, 2011)

Aww, poor baby does not look happy.


----------



## Jynxie (May 18, 2011)

She's a tired and sore looking pup.

I don't think they gave her food or water the entire time she was there, food... Alright... Water though? I don't think that should have happened.

She's drinking like crazy, she was licking the grass and trying to drink out of puddles as soon as she got out of the clinic. She's also had like three bowls of water so far today.


----------



## Jynxie (May 25, 2011)

I thought you guys might want to see how big Harley has gotten.
It's not the best picture, but it's Harley trying to wake up Stephen. :3

He's gotten HUGE.


----------



## Marrie (May 25, 2011)

Our vet, who has been in practice 20 years and worked wildlife rehab for a lot of that, was always really good with our dogs and she didn't like giving them a lot of water after surgery because it can make their nausea worse while they are getting over the medication. She always warned us to take it slow with them when we got them home, gave us detailed instructions on the care of the stitches, etc. So being thirsty isn't abnormal if they follow the same practice. 

Your vet should have had more patience with a fretful owner over surgery though! Glad she is doing well, $525 is ALOT for a spay, wow 

And awww, Harley is so cute


----------



## Luv Buns (May 25, 2011)

Poor puppy! Hope shes doing better. Your bun is so cute too!


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 25, 2011)

I love your blog and harley is sooo adorable. My niece has holland lop doe named FuFu and I looove her. She is the sweetest bunny.I am sure a holland lop will be my fourth. LOL

By the way, the bunny rattle and ball you got are Kramers (lionhead) faves. Also a faveorite of FuFu's


----------



## Jynxie (May 26, 2011)

Harley likes that one too, he carries it around (doesn't chew it much though).

Yeah the spay was also the cheapest in the area, the other prices I got were anywhere from 550 - 650.

Thanks for explaining what the water problem might have been, she's still a little sad about the cone, she gets her stitches off on Saturday.

It's Stephen and I's two year anniversary today. :3


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 29, 2011)

How's the pupper doing?


----------



## Jynxie (May 30, 2011)

Well yesterday she went to the vet to get her staples out.

... Problem was my dog took up yoga on Friday and learned how to lick herself. So she was a little red, they still took out the staples but she has to wear the cone for a bit more - Now we also have boy underwear on her... But she still manages to take it off and lick during the night.

We've also been putting some bitter spray (it's okay for cuts and such) on her too, but she's still trying.

I'm... a little more then annoyed since I'm not sure what else I can do and this cone is getting really annoying (she bangs into everything, including people).


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 11, 2011)

Carley we need some updates on this blog

Susan:whistling:wiggle:headsmack:brat::tonguewiggle:waiting:onder:


----------

